

Please don't endorse me - jaybna
http://www.fetzervalves.com/post/58379515951/please-dont-endorse-me

======
mcantrell
I'm genuinely curious about the motivations of some of the people that endorse
me. Are they expecting me to endorse them back? Why do they keep endorsing me
for things I don't really do?

You said you didn't want to write a "LinkedIn totally sucks" rant, but let's
be honest, LinkedIn totally sucks.

